# Fisher minute mount pump wire diagram



## Tim Byrne (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello,
I'm new to the board, I'm trying to help a neighbor with his Fisher straight blade plow. His truck is used and came with the plow.
We seem to have the truck side wires corrected based on diagrams i found thru this site. But now the harness that goes to the cartridge valve on the pump has a harness that had 4 wires but some cut off the brown wire. I can not find a diagram of how the wires should go to S1, S2 and S3. What was the fourth wire for? The truck is a chevy silverSil but I don't think the plow was professionally installed. 
Just want to make sure all wires are correct before powering it up.
Thanks in advance for any assistance.
Tim


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The brown wire is a ground which goes to all three coils


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not knowing what exact type of plow we are working with, but by the way that you describe the 3 different colors I am guessing this is what you need.

4th Wire is Ground

All of us on here can be much more helpful with the Truck and Plow info


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> The brown wire is a ground which goes to all three coils
> 
> View attachment 186435
> 
> ...


Looks like he beat me to it...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Looks like he beat me to it...


I didn't have to scan in my "book" first.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I didn't have to scan in my "book" first.


Real funny smart guy... 

And I did get my book out...


----------



## Tim Byrne (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks,
It's a Chevy Silverado, fisher Minute Mount plow.
I found a wiring guide that matches the 3 port system in the truck. It appears after peeling back the electrical tape on the plow harness it was for lights. The wires had marking for Right Turn, tail, and i can't read the others. The diagram states it's only a three wire connector going to the plow. So it kind of makes sense as to why the wire was cut off and not uses.
Going to see if we can buy the correct ends.
They also hacked off all the leads from Port A which is supposed to be for the lights.
Don't know what they did but the lights do work.
If we get it working I'll post our fix.
Thanks again


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tim Byrne said:


> Thanks,
> It's a Chevy Silverado, fisher Minute Mount plow.
> I found a wiring guide that matches the 3 port system in the truck. It appears after peeling back the electrical tape on the plow harness it was for lights. The wires had marking for Right Turn, tail, and i can't read the others. The diagram states it's only a three wire connector going to the plow. So it kind of makes sense as to why the wire was cut off and not uses.
> Going to see if we can buy the correct ends.
> ...


It is the control harness that is 3 pin, not the lights. The lighting is 11 pin.

11 pin repair ends are not sold, you'd have to replace the entire harness for whichever end you need (or both)


----------



## Tim Byrne (Nov 19, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> It is the control harness that is 3 pin, not the lights. The lighting is 11 pin.
> 
> 11 pin repair ends are not sold, you'd have to replace the entire harness for whichever end you need (or both)


Thanks,
Sorry for the misunderstanding but whom ever installed this spliced a lights wiring harness on to the end. Must have used whatever was handy.
Checking prices, the owner might just make due with what is already connected.
Thanks again.


----------

